# 96' Won't start



## V1nom (Aug 1, 2012)

I have an 96' Nissan 200sx SE, and it won't start. I turn the key in the ON position and all accesseries come on ,etc. When I go to turn the key, it doesn't start just makes a single click noise, doesn't crank nothing. Now I just replace the battery, alternator, and starter about a month and half ago. Today I took them in and got them tested 3 different times and all passed and said they are working. Now what else should I check or could be the issue?


----------



## carguy101 (Aug 28, 2016)

are all the connections tight? if the battery terminals and starter wire are loose the starter wont get enough juice to start the car.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Car guy (Mar 31, 2016)

Starter relay or ign switch (S position). 

Do you see battery V at the starter solenoid when a buddy turns the ign sw to S?

Does the starter relay click (put your fingers on it) when a buddy turns the ign sw to S?


----------

